# Looking for donation of a power chair



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2016)

Have a guy at church who has some health issues. He is a fairly large man. He is disabled and anyone who knows him will tell you this. Evidently the state of GA doesn't know him. I have mentioned to him about a power chair however he cannot afford one and insurance will not cover it. I watch him struggle each and every time he is at church to walk in with his cane, yet if the church doors are open you can bet he will be there regardless. Man has a love for God like no other, can sing like there is no tomorrow. I have taken it upon myself to try and find one I can get donated. If I could afford it I would just purchase one myself but that is not an option so I am sticking this out here in hopes of some generosity. Thanks and God Bless


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 19, 2016)

Do you have a go fund me page?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 19, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Do you have a go fund me page?


No sir I do not, not sure how he would take to me doing that. Very prideful man and would never want to offend him.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2016)

Check with FODAC in Stone Mountain Ga.They might have one.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 19, 2016)

and 8 % goes to the Gofundme acct ...


----------



## K80 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> and 8 % goes to the Gofundme acct ...


 92% of something is better than 100% of nothing...


----------



## j_seph (Feb 4, 2016)

Want to say thanks to Kirk over the OWL. He hooked me up with a power chair and a guy in our church just bought new batteries for it. God is great


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 5, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Want to say thanks to Kirk over the OWL. He hooked me up with a power chair and a guy in our church just bought new batteries for it. God is great



Excellent.


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes he is


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

Good man Kirk is.


----------

